# Esa-Pekka Salonen Named Director Of SF Symphony



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

He'll replace Michael Tilson Thomas in 2020.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/05/arts/music/san-francisco-symphony-esa-pekka-salonen.html

https://www.npr.org/2018/12/05/6737...names-esa-pekka-salonen-as-its-music-director


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Great for SF! He has been one of my big heroes for 30 years


----------

